# Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung



## e.shikari (7. März 2011)

Guten Tag liebe Petrijünger,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem verein bei mir in der gegend. wo genau dürfte eigentlich keine große rolle spielen, handelt sich aber um süd-ost bayern.

sooo, jetzt sind die jahresbeiträge und auch die einmalige aufnahmegebühr in meinen augen erschwinglich und gerechtfertigt, jedoch habe ich mich durchs einlesen der vereins-regeln an ein paar sachen erschrocken:

raubfisch ist immer auf allgemein 8-15 fische im jahr beschränkt. manche vereine gehen da sogar noch ins detail und schreiben vor, nur 2 zander pro jahr usw...|bigeyes
jetzt bin ich aber reiner spinnangler und sehe mich da echt ziemlich eingeschränkt. ich verbringe im jahr bestimmt gute 50-60 tage am wasser. 

wie handhabt ihr das? ich würde nur ungern beim erreichen meiner raubfisch fangbeschränkung auf karpfen oder ähnliches umsteigen...zumal ich für diese art des angeln nicht umbedingt das beste equipment habe.


MfG
e.shikari


----------



## bassking (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Moin.

Ich möchte Dir nicht auf den "Schlips" treten - aber was ist an der Regelung einer begrenzten Jahresentnahme so verkehrt?

Wenn ich lese, dass Du 60 Tage am Wasser mit der Spinnrute stehst und Dich über die Reglementierung ärgerst - was möchtest Du dann überhaupt zum Essen verwerten - etwa 60 Zander oder Hechte ? |bigeyes

Angeln im Verein ist auch gleichbedeutend mit Gewässerhege und Pflege - wenn alle Vereinsmitglieder ungehemmt entnehmen - was glaubst Du fängst *Du* dann noch?

So gut wie Nichts mehr - je nach Gewässer und Angeldruck.

Sieh die Jahresbegrenzung mal positiv - die Gewässer müssen auch im Rahmen ihrer Produktivität sinnvoll und *nachhaltig *
bewirtschaftet werden.

Wenn Du die Masse an Fisch suchst, fahre doch regelm. an einen Forellensee #t

Mal ein Vorschlag : Steige doch einfach auf andere Raubfische um - oder setze auch mal einen Raubfisch zurück, wenn Du ihn nicht verwerten möchtest...

Auch ein Umschwenken von Hecht auf Zander und von den großen Räubern auf Wels oder Barsch dürfte wohl kein gr. Problem sein- einfach die angeltechnik anpassen und unerwünschten Beifang *zurücksetzen* ...das Angeln kann Dir ja keiner verbieten nach erreichen der Entnahmemenge bspw. für Hecht.

Übrigens : bei einem Durchschnittsgewicht (angenommen) bei Hecht und Zander von bspw. 4 Pfund wäre die Entnahmemenge von jeweils 10 Raubfischen beider Arten abzüglich der nicht verwertbaren Teile (Eingeweide) etwa 20 Stk. Fisch mal 3 Pfund - *60 Pfund = 30 kg. pro jahr.
* 
Also für den Eigenbedarf muß das reichen - wenn man nicht gerade eine Fischfabrik hat - oder? #d

Gruß und Nix für ungut.

Bassking.


----------



## Zusser (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Ja mei. Welche Antworten erwartest du denn jetzt?

Ich kann dir sagen wie ich es mache. Ich habe mich darauf spezialiert, verschiedenste Angelmethoden zu nutzen, außerdem verschiedenste Fischarten zu verwerten.
Ich würde mich ungern auf eine Angelart einschränken lassen und eine Art, die ich noch nie oder schon lange nicht mehr gefangen habe freut mich mehr als ein Karpfen oder Hecht mit 2 Pfund mehr Gewicht als mein letzer PB.

Nasen und Rotaugen mit der Feederrute aus dem großen Fluss werden sauer eingelegt. Karpfen mit den üblichen Karpfenanglermethoden gefangen aus dem Vereinsse, werden frittiert. Forellen aus dem Bach mit der leichten Spinnrute gefangen, esse ich gebraten und gegrillt. Aale aus dem kleinen Fluss mit der Grundmontage lasse ich mir räuchern. Hecht auf Kunstköder an der Baitcaster gefangen kommen in den Backofen. Zander auf KöFi auch in den Backofen. Kleine Rotaugen beim stippen gefangen bekommt die Katz'. Dieses Jahr fange ich mit der Fliege an.

So komme ich gut übers Jahr, die eine oder andere Tageskarte für fremde Gewässer bringt zusätzlich Abwechslung.
Außerdem gibt es Fische, die ich zum Fangzeitpunkt nicht verwerten kann, die dürfen dann wieder rein.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Ich habe zu wenig Zeit für lange Ansitze und gehe daher auch fast nur mit der Spinnrute los. 

Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber fast alle Raubfische die ich dabei erwische sind knapp unter dem Mindestmaß, weshalb ich sie unverzüglich und schonend in die gleiche Gewässerstrecke zurücksetzen muss.


----------



## angler1996 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

herrlich, welcher § war das doch gleich?
Sorry, ging nicht anders:m
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

11 ?:m:m

antonio


----------



## e.shikari (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

naja ich habs keinem übel genommen, weil man ja darauf ohne weiteres kommen kann, wenn man das so liest. aber ich habe eigentlich wenns nur nach mir ginge, eh nicht vor großartig viele fische zu verwerten. mal hier mal da, aber wenns nach den § geht...ihr kennt das problem sicherlich. |uhoh:


----------



## antonio (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

fanglimits an sich sind ja nicht problematisch, problematisch wirds eben nur mit dem besagten paragraphen.

antonio


----------



## angler1996 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Du , ich habe sehr oft einfach feuchte Hände beim Angeln, bin immer so aufgeregt, wenn ich was fange|wavey:
und manchmal schmeckt mir der Hecht einfach
Gruß A.


----------



## e.shikari (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

ist es also so, dass wenn ich meine fische voll haben sollte fürs jahr, nach wie vor noch auf großbarsch gehen darf. wenn aber da ein hecht einsteigt, muss er einfach zurück gesetzt werden, egal wie die größe ist. natürlich wenn er nicht mehr lebensfähig erscheint dennoch schlachten.

oder darf ich dann auch nicht mal mehr, mit einer leichten spinnrute auf barsch, da das risiko auf zander/hecht zu groß ist?


MfG


----------



## daoxxnsepp (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

@e.shikari, 

Fischereiverein in Süd/Ostbayern?
Google mal nach dem Bezirksfischereiverein Straubing.
Herrliche Gewässer und ne Fangbeschränkung von 2 Raubfischen die Woche.
In der Fotogallerie sind auch Fotos der Gewässer.


----------



## stroffel (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Ein Gewässer hat eben nur eine bestimmte Kapazität. In meinem alten Verein gab es sogar begehungs Einschränkungen. Da gab es vom Regierungspräsidium die Auflage, dass jeder angler das Gewässer nur einmal im Monat befischen darf um den Bestang nicht zu gefährden. Für Raubfische (Hecht und Zander zusammen) gab es eine grenze von max. 10 entnommenen Fischen.


----------



## Boendall (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich möchte Dir nicht auf den "Schlips" treten - aber was ist an der Regelung einer begrenzten Jahresentnahme so verkehrt?
> 
> ...


 
Ich nehm mal den Beitrag raus: Leute der TE kommt aus Bayern und dort gibts ja das Knüppelgebot.....

Einerseits kommt der erhobene Zeigefinger, wenn mal jemand zugibt nicht immer im Sinne des Fsichereigesetzes in seinem Land zu angeln.
Andererseits kommt der gleiche Zeigefinger wenn sich wer, aufgrund bestehender Gesetze Sorgen darüber macht, dass er zu wenig zum Angeln kommt, WEIL er die Gesetze einhält.

Passt ja auch nicht ganz zusammen oder?

Auch wenn der zitierte Beitrag nicht böse gemeint war. (Was natürlich für meinen auch gilt.|wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> ist es also so, dass wenn ich meine fische voll haben sollte fürs jahr, nach wie vor noch auf großbarsch gehen darf. wenn aber da ein hecht einsteigt, muss er einfach zurück gesetzt werden, egal wie die größe ist. natürlich wenn er nicht mehr lebensfähig erscheint dennoch schlachten.
> 
> oder darf ich dann auch nicht mal mehr, mit einer leichten spinnrute auf barsch, da das risiko auf zander/hecht zu groß ist?
> 
> ...



Diese Frage würde ich ja mal an den Verein stellen. Denke, die haben ihre Vereinsstatuten noch nicht der neuen Gesetzgebung angepasst.

Edit: Müßte da nicht Landesrecht über vereinsrecht stehen?


----------



## Zusser (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Diese Frage würde ich ja mal an den Verein stellen. Denke, die haben ihre Vereinsstatuten noch nicht der neuen Gesetzgebung angepasst.
> 
> Edit: Müßte da nicht Landesrecht über vereinsrecht stehen?



Ich sehe da überhaupt kein Problem.
Der Verein ist für die Erfüllung des Hegeziels zuständig.
Wenn er der Meinung ist, dass dieses Ziel zu erreichen ist, indem die Fangmenge für Raubfische begrenzt wird, spricht doch nichts dagegen. Der Angler darf (muss!) dann natürlich gefangene Hechte/Zander releasen, wenn er sein Limit erreicht hat.

Das hat übrigens nichts mit der Frage aus dem Interview zu tun, deren Beantwortung durch Herrn Braun im entsprechenden Thread so hämisch kommentiert wurde.

Ob er aber weiter gezielt auf diese Fische angeln sollte, ist eine ganz andere Frage. Das ist doch das selbe, wie wenn jemand in der Hechtschonzeit mit großem Shad auf Zander angelt.
Formal darf er es, ob das aber wirklich sein muss?

Leute, es ist einfach gesetzlich nicht erwünscht C&R zu betreiben. Guckt keiner hin, kann man machen was man will. Eigentlich muss das jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.

Im extremen Fall könnte man Kandidaten, die, wenn sie ihre 10 Raubfische vol haben aber weiter mit großem Wobbler auf 'Barsche' fischen, mit der Fahrlässigkeit drankriegen.
Der gesunde Menschenverstand hilft da oft weiter.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Möglicherweise haben sie das bereits getan. Die niedrigen Limits sind an vielen Gewässern erst aufgekommen als die Gesetze in die Richtung Entnahmepflicht geändert wurden. Vorher nahm man mit was man verwerten wollte und setzte den Rest zurück. Unterm Strich blieb die Gesamtentnahme in einem vernoftigen Rahmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe schon Hechte auf Mais beim Stippen und auf Wurm beim Aalangeln gefangen. Möchte garnicht darüber nachdenken wieviele Hechte beim Barschangeln an den Haken (kleine Spinner, Twister) gehen, oder darf/dürfte ich dann nicht mehr mit derartigen Köder angeln? Wie sieht es denn in aus, wenn ich einen Hecht auf Mais beim Stippen fange, Vereinsrecht oder Landesrecht? Einen Tot muß man dann sterben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Landesrecht ist bezüglich zurücksetzen ja eindeutig:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


> Ein gefangener Fisch, der keiner Schonbestimmung unterliegt, ist dem Gewässer endgültig zu entnehmen. Ein Zurücksetzen ist nur zulässig, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen *nebeneinander* erfüllt sind:
> 
> Das Zurücksetzen dient der Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegeziels.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zusser (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

@Thomas9904
Ich verstehe die Aussage deines Beitrags leider nicht.
Kannst du auch mir, der ich heute geistig nicht ganz so wendig bin, erkären was du mit dem Zitieren aus der Verordnung aussagen wolltest?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Dass ihr euch Gedanken macht, wo es keine zu machen gibt:
Zurücksetzen regelt nicht nicht der Angler...
Alle Fische sind abzuknüppeln..
Ist Fanglimit einer Art erreicht, ist das Angeln einzustellen, bzw so auszuüben, dass mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit kein weiterer Fisch dieser Art gefangen werden kann..


----------



## u-see fischer (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass ihr euch Gedanken macht, wo es keine zu machen gibt:
> Zurücksetzen regelt nicht nicht der Angler...
> Alle Fische sind abzuknüppeln..
> Ist Fanglimit einer Art erreicht, ist das Angeln einzustellen, bzw so auszuüben, dass mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit kein weiterer Fisch dieser Art gefangen werden kann..



Wie sieht es denn dann mit dem hecht auf Mais aus?

Angeln mit Mais entspricht wohl der "größtmöglicher Sicherheit kein weiterer Fisch dieser Art gefangen werden kann" *aber* was wenn doch. Vorausgesetzt, das Fanglimt für Hecht ist erfüllt.

Kann daher nur hoffen, dass die Fanglimits bei Raubfischen nicht einzelne Arten sondern Raubfische im allgemeinen.

Mittlerweile muß ich sagen, zum Glück angel ich in NRW, ob ich zukünftig zum Angeln nach Bayer fahren werde, steht wohl in den Sternen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



> Angeln mit Mais entspricht wohl der "größtmöglicher Sicherheit kein weiterer Fisch dieser Art gefangen werden kann" aber was wenn doch. Vorausgesetzt, das Fanglimt für Hecht ist erfüllt.


Legal Zurücksetzbar



> Kann daher nur hoffen, dass die Fanglimits bei Raubfischen nicht einzelne Arten sondern Raubfische im allgemeinen.


Wenn nicht explizit auf der Karte aufgeführt ist, was als Raubfisch anzusehen ist und Du nur 2 am Tag fangen  darfst, ist nach 2 auch nur 5 cm - Barschen Schluss mit Raubfischangeln...


----------



## ivo (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> @e.shikari,
> 
> Fischereiverein in Süd/Ostbayern?
> Google mal nach dem *Bezirksfischereiverein Straubing*.
> ...



Gibts in Bayern nur so "Regeln":

- *5. Raubfischen*: ...
Es ist nur mit Draht-, Kevlar- oder vergleichbarem Vorfach erlaubt. ...
- 8. ...Das Fischen ist von  01.00 Uhr bis 04.00 Uhr verboten.

#d#d#d#d

Einfach ohne Worte. 
Vielleicht sollte man drüber nachdenken auch noch die Marken der Ruten/Rollen, Hakengröße, Vorfach usw vorzuschreiben. Dann muss auch keiner mehr Denken. :q

Edit: Beim Nachtangelverbot können sie sich ja dem Ländle anschließen. Die hatten auch so eine lustige Begründung dafür.


----------



## Zusser (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



ivo schrieb:


> Gibts in Bayern nur so "Regeln":
> 
> - *5. Raubfischen*: ...
> Es ist nur mit Draht-, Kevlar- oder vergleichbarem Vorfach erlaubt. ...
> ...


Nr. 5 ist eine Regel, die ein einzelner Fischereiausübungsberechtigter (Verein?) für sein Gewässer erlassen hat. Nr. 8 ebenso.
- 8. ...Das Fischen ist von  01.00 Uhr bis 04.00 Uhr verboten.
(*) 

In By darf nun mal jeder weitgehend frei entscheiden, welche Regeln der Angler, der einen Erlaubnisschein kauft, auferlegt bekommt.

Nachtangelverbot gibt es in Bayern keins. Lediglich in einem Regierungsbezirk (Oberbayern?) besteht ein solches. Selbstverständlich gibt es auch Vereine, die für ihre Gewässer ein (teilweises) Nachtangelverbot verhängen. Freiwillig, nach Abstimmung der Mitglieder.

Wir dürfen übrigens hier sogar den Setzkescher zur Hälterung verwenden. Progressiv, isn't it?


(*) Ist es wirklich nötig, den Guttenberg zu machen? Eine Quellenangabe kostet doch nichts!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



> In By darf nun mal jeder weitgehend frei entscheiden, welche Regeln der Angler, der einen Erlaubnisschein kauft, auferlegt bekommt.


Naja, nicht so ganz, siehe Rückwurf, da sind die Regularien ziemlich eindeutig und werden nur nicht kontrolliert und durchgesetzt..



> Selbstverständlich gibt es auch Vereine, die für ihre Gewässer ein (teilweises) Nachtangelverbot verhängen. Freiwillig, nach Abstimmung der Mitglieder.


Dagegen kann niemand was sagen, wenn für einzelne Gewässer sowas von einem Gewässerbewritschafter beschlossen wird. Ein gesetzliches  oder allgemeines (Oberbayern) Nachtangelverbot während man gleichzeitig mit Bierkasten und Ghettoblaster und Horden an Leuten am Wasser ne Party steigen lassen darf, ist natürlich Unfug..



> Wir dürfen übrigens hier sogar den Setzkescher zur Hälterung verwenden. Progressiv, isn't it?


Stimmt, Absolut.
Soweit Bayern mit dem Rückwurfverbot hinten ist, soweit sind sie beim Setzkescher vorne.


----------



## bassking (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Landesrecht ist bezüglich zurücksetzen ja eindeutig:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032



*"Das Zurücksetzen dient der Erfüllung des gesetzl. Hegeziels"
* 

Moin. Was ist damit genau gemeint ( wie definiert?)

Kann mir das Jemand erklären- ich verstehe diese Auflage nämlich nicht.

Punkt Zwei und Drei sind wohl kein Problem - an dieser Ersten Voraussetzung wird ein gewolltes Zurücksetzen wohl haupts.
scheitern...

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



> "Das Zurücksetzen dient der Erfüllung des gesetzl. Hegeziels"


Das definiert angeblich die Behörde (Kreise) an Hand entsprechender Untersuchungen und danach wird dann von der Behörde die Kartenausgabe geregelt....

Was genau das im Einzelfall heissen soll, würde mich auch mal interessieren..


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



bassking schrieb:


> *"Das Zurücksetzen dient der Erfüllung des gesetzl. Hegeziels"
> *
> 
> Moin. Was ist damit genau gemeint ( wie definiert?)
> ...



Da hab ich mit Herrn Braun ausführlicher drüber gesprochen.

Beispiel:

Der Hegepflichtige kann das zurücksetzen vorschreiben, um den Bestand einer Art zu schützen/stärken.
Klassisches Beispiel ist eine nicht intakte Alterspyramide. Bestimmte Alters-/Größengruppen einer Art können dann vom Hegepflichtigen zum Zurücksetzen vorgeschrieben werden. 

Das muss in Abstimmung mit der Kreisbehörde geschehen. Es ist z.B. nicht zulässig zu sagen: " Alle Fische kleiner als 55 cm und größer als 56 cm müssen aus Hegegründen zurückgesetzt werden. Das wäre eine unzulässige C&R Regel. 

Irgendwelche Bemerkungen über Sinnhaftigkeit, Durchführbarkeit und fachliche Kontrolle durch den Kreis erspare ich mir. 


Das ist im Prinzip nix neues und kann bundesweit so gehandhabt werden.

Der Unterscheid zu anderen BL ist. Dort *dürfen *Fische die nicht der geschützten Klasse entsprechen entnommen werden, in Bayern *müssen *sie entnommen werden.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



ivo schrieb:


> Gibts in Bayern nur so "Regeln":
> 
> - *5. Raubfischen*: ...
> Es ist nur mit Draht-, Kevlar- oder vergleichbarem Vorfach erlaubt. ...
> ...


----------



## DerJonsen (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> ivo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibts in Bayern nur so "Regeln":
> ...


----------



## ivo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

@daoxxnsepp

Gibts bei euch keine Lehrgänge zum Erwerb des Fischereischeins mehr? Darauf wird doch überall so viel Wert gelegt. Was lernt man da bei euch, dass ignorieren von Verordnungen?:q:q

Zum Thema Nachtruhe und Fische könnt ihr euch locker den Württembergern anschließen, die haben auch so verdrehte Vorstellungen! Zumindest einige.

Ihr solltet in eure Verordnung aufnehmen lassen, dass Angeln nur noch zwischen 12 und mittags erlaubt ist. Gastangler dürfen zwar eine Karte kaufen aber nicht angeln. Dann sollten alle Probleme gelöst sein. :q

Solche Abstimmungen kenne ich, da ist eher der Neid Vater des Gedanken, denn eine Sinnvolle Regelung.




Ironie/OT aus.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



ivo schrieb:


> @daoxxnsepp
> 
> Gibts bei euch keine Lehrgänge zum Erwerb des Fischereischeins mehr? Darauf wird doch überall so viel Wert gelegt. Was lernt man da bei euch, dass ignorieren von Verordnungen?:q:q
> 
> ...



Also ich verstehe dein Posting nicht!
Natürlich haben wir Lehrgänge zur Fischerprüfung, und wenn ich deine Postings so lese würde es dir nicht Schaden mal einen solchen zu besuchen. Ich bezahl ihn Dir bzw. du kannst kostenlos an einem teilnehmen
Und welche Verordnung wird ignoriert? Beispiel bitte!
Und ne Antwort bezüglich der Vorfachmaterialien beim Raubfischangeln bist du mir auch noch Schuldig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



> Und welche Verordnung wird ignoriert? Beispiel bitte!



Sowas z. B.:


> Punkt 2: Wir leben in Bayern gut mit dem Abknüppelgebot, es kann jeder selbst entscheiden was er abknüppelt und was nicht(zumindest in der Praxis),


Lies Dir das Interview mit Herrn Braun von der Behörde durch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032
KEIN Angler darf das bei euch laut Gesetz selber entschieden, ob und was er zurücksetzt oder mitnimmt......

Ist ein klarer Rechtsbruch!


----------



## DerJonsen (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sowas z. B.:
> 
> Lies Dir das Interview mit Herrn Braun von der Behörde durch:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032
> KEIN Angler darf das bei euch laut Gesetz selber entschieden, ob und was er zurücksetzt oder mitnimmt......



Unterschreibe ich, deswegen auch (in der Praxis)...rutscht er halt aus der Hand, beim Fotoshooting am Wasser, bzw. besser kein Foto machen und er rutscht halt so aus der Hand...^^ 

(Das war doch kein Barsch, das war ein Babyzander, sie standen doch 30m weg, wie wollen sie das gesehen haben)

Andererseits klar, es gibt ein Gesetz und es muss befolgt werden, deswegen leben wir in Bayern trotzdem "gut" damit :m

Ich muss auch beim Stoppschild anhalten, dass die Räder stehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Und wie beim Stoppschild:
Das Gesetz steht -und wenns durchgesetzt wird, schauen auf einmal viele dumm aus der Wäsche..

Daher müssen so unsinnige Gesetze bekämpft werden und man darf sich eben nicht darauf ausruhen, dass es in der Praxis lockerer gehandhabt wird - das Gesetz steht.


----------



## DerJonsen (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wie beim Stoppschild:
> Das Gesetz steht -und wenns durchgesetzt wird, schauen auf einmal viele dumm aus der Wäsche..
> 
> Daher müssen so unsinnige Gesetze bekämpft werden und man darf sich eben nicht darauf ausruhen, dass es in der Praxis lockerer gehandhabt wird - das Gesetz steht.



Völlig richtig...:m

es hat sich auch ein bisschen die Einstellung geändert, wir haben auch viele (zu viele??) sehr gesetzestreue Bürger und Angler, die es wirklich als Straftat betrachten Fische zurückzusetzen... obgleich einige Kartenausgeber und Fischreirechtsinhaber das anders sehen....

es ist auch richtig dass man dagegen angehen muss, aber ich denke ein bisschen bewegt sich jeder mal in einer rechtlichen Grauzone, sei es durch Falschparken...und iwie will ich damit auch zum Ausdruck bringen, dass nicht jeder der in Bayern wohnt ein unselektiver Abknüppler ist, bzw. man aufgehängt wird wenn man selbst Entscheidungen trifft.... solnage sich das Gesetz jedoch nicht ändert, muss (müsste) man es hier tatsächlich tun....

ich müsste allerdings dann auch einen Schonmaßgeschützten Fisch abknüppeln, wenn ICH der Meinung bin er sei nicht überlebensfähig...hmmmmm ja...aber egal ganz anderes Thema...soll auch nicht der Aufhänger sein....:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



> es hat sich auch ein bisschen die Einstellung geändert, wir haben auch viele (zu viele??) sehr gesetzestreue Bürger und Angler, die es wirklich als Straftat betrachten Fische zurückzusetzen... obgleich einige Kartenausgeber und Fischreirechtsinhaber das anders sehen....


Der Gesetzgeber will, das alle Fische abgeknüppelt werden (ist wohl  aber eher Ordnungswidrigeit denn Straftat).

Von daher haben diese Leute recht 

Und die andersdenkenden Vereine/Bewirtschafter in Bayern damit schlicht unrecht..


> obgleich einige Kartenausgeber und Fischreirechtsinhaber das anders sehen....


----------



## e.shikari (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

so, meldet sich der TE auch mal wieder. wurde ja viel gesagt, hab alles gelesen. dennoch kann es doch echt nicht sein, dass ein in länge und zeit allzeit ungeschützter barsch rechtlich als vollwertiger raubfisch zählt.

bei uns im fluß wimmelt es nur so von den kleinen biestern und wenn ich nach 2 von denen heim muss, kann das wirklich nicht selten bereits nach 10 minuten sein. 

und dafür dann eine tageskarte mit 10€+ oder eine aufnahmegebür von 150€+ und jahresbeitrag 170€+ zu blechen, ist echt nicht in der relation.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> so, meldet sich der TE auch mal wieder. wurde ja viel gesagt, hab alles gelesen. dennoch kann es doch echt nicht sein, dass ein in länge und zeit allzeit ungeschützter barsch rechtlich als vollwertiger raubfisch zählt.
> 
> bei uns im fluß wimmelt es nur so von den kleinen biestern und wenn ich nach 2 von denen heim muss, kann das wirklich nicht selten bereits nach 10 minuten sein.
> 
> und dafür dann eine tageskarte mit 10€+ oder eine aufnahmegebür von 150€+ und jahresbeitrag 170€+ zu blechen, ist echt nicht in der relation.



wenn er total ungeschützt(nach größe und schonzeit) ist, gibt es in der regel auch keine fangbegrenzung.
du müßtest nur eben jeden barsch mitnehmen wenn du dich ans gesetz hältst.
die fangbegrenzungen für bestimmte fischarten haben in der regel schon ihren sinn, nur eben im zusammenhang mit dem fischereigesetz in bayern kann es problematisch werden.

antonio

antonio


----------



## bassking (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Hallo - Ihr erlebt mich doch leicht irritiert und schockiert ...|bigeyes

Mal ein Beispiel aus NRW: hier gab es vor Jahren einmal ein ähnliches Gebot zur Mitnahme aller maßigen (Raub)-Fische.

Was passierte war ein spürbarer - beim Hecht drastischer Rückgang der Bestände innerhalb von 1-3 Jahren (geschätzt).

Was passierte?

Die Verordnung wurde gekippt - meiner Meinung nach zu Recht : 

Die *Abknüppelpflicht* bei *fehlendem Aneignungswillen* seitens des
Fängers stellte sich nämlich als *eindeutiger Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz heraus- wonach keinem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schaden, Leid (Tod) angetan werden darf. *Bsp :  Wenn ich einen Barsch befische und ein maßiger Hecht nimmt den Köder, liegt mitunter der fehlende Aneignungswille vor.

Vielleicht "hasse" ich ja den Geschmack von Hecht - Verschenken oder Verkaufen ist idR. aber auch verboten !

Im Falle des Wegschmeißen des Hechtes liegt daher mM. nach ein *klarer Verstoß* gegen das *übergeordnete Tierschutzgesetz* vor !!!

Und soweit ich das beurteile, gilt Dies auch *bundesweit.*

*Den* Richter in Bayern möchte ich mal sehen, der aufgrund dieser schwammigen Gesetzeslage einen Angler verknackt !

GAB ES SCHON PROZESSE DESWEGEN???

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## e.shikari (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo - Ihr erlebt mich doch leicht irritiert und schockiert ...|bigeyes
> 
> Mal ein Beispiel aus NRW: hier gab es vor Jahren einmal ein ähnliches Gebot zur Mitnahme aller maßigen (Raub)-Fische.
> 
> ...



hi, 

ja von dieser lücke, dass ich ja auf eine andere fischart angeln wollte, hört man immer wieder. jedoch wie ist das denn nun wirklich konkret im fall bayerns? zählt das? und jetzt nicht einfach wieder laut los schreien, dass man eben damit rechnen müsse, auch andere raubfische zu erwischen, sondern bitte nur konkret und sachlich antworten.

und zu deiner frage ob es schon prozesse deswegen gab...hmmm...

also ganz ehrlich, mir müsste man da nicht gleich unbedingt mit einem strafprozess drohen. hab allein schon angst davor, meinen fischereischein oder vereinskarte eingezogen zu bekommen. ist das möglich? gibt es fälle darüber?


wie man sieht...echt ein rießen scheiss!
da will man gar nicht mehr weiter durchs bundesland an verschiedene gewässer reisen. weil der lang ersehnte tag mit einer vielleicht auch längeren anfahrt und anderweitigem aufwand dann schon immer gleich beim erreichen der anzahl vorzeitig viel viel zu früh vorbei sein kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



> zählt das? und jetzt nicht einfach wieder laut los schreien, dass man eben damit rechnen müsse, auch andere raubfische zu erwischen, sondern bitte nur konkret und sachlich antworten.


Nein, das zählt nicht.

Ich verweise halt nochmal auf die Ausführungen von Herrn Braun von der Behörde:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Bei erreichen des Fanglimits ist das angeln auf diese Art einzustellen.
Und wenn man auf andere Arten angelt, sind die Methoden so zu wählen, dass mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit ausgeschlossen werden kann, einen weiteren Fisch der ersten Art zu fangen.

Also wenn man seinen erlaubten Hecht gefangen  und abgeknüppelt hat (was man defintiv muss!!), ist nix mit "ich angle doch auf Großbarsch" mit dem dicken (Hecht)Wobbler...

Dann musst Du mit Wurm "auf Großbarsch" angeln (als Beispiel)...

Oder immer noch das andere Beispiel:
Jeder maßige Fisch (ohne besondere Hegeregelung) ist abzuknüppeln. (mit Hegeregelung darf man natürlich gar nicht gezielt auf diese Art angeln)..

Hat ein Verein eine Begrenzung der Raubfischzahl ohne genau zu definieren welche Arten als Raubfische gesehen werden, ist auch der Barsch logischerweise ein Raubfisch.

Hast Du ein Raubfischlimit von 2 Fischen am Tag (oder z. B. auch 5  pro Woche) und hast 2 (oder 5) Minibarsche beim Köfistippen gefangen, darfst Du in diesem Gewässer an diesem Tag (bzw. in dieser Woche) nicht mehr auf Raubfisch angeln...

Eindeutig und glasklar...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Umgekehrt wirds auch spannend:
Fanglimit für Karpfen.

Da die fast alles fressen und mt fast jeder Methode gefangen werden können, ist nach erreichen des Karpfenlimits dann eigentlich auch das Friedfischangeln komplett einzustellen...

Nur mal so zum nachdenken....


----------



## stroffel (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> dennoch kann es doch echt nicht sein, dass ein in länge und zeit allzeit ungeschützter barsch rechtlich als vollwertiger raubfisch zählt.



Da liegt der schwarze peter aber dann beim Pächter bzw. Kartenausgeber. Bei uns gibt es deshalb eine Entnahmebegrenzung für "Hecht+Zander" da ist klar definiert worum es geht. Wenn nur "Raubfisch" drin steht sind meiner Meinung nach auch Barsch und Wesl tabu, auch wenn das gar nicht beabsichtigt war.


----------



## stroffel (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Umgekehrt wirds auch spannend:
> Fanglimit für Karpfen.
> ...



Da heißt es dann aber auch "Karpfen" so was wie Entnahmelimit für "Friedfisch" gibts auch nicht (hab ich zumindest noch nix von gehört).


----------



## e.shikari (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



stroffel schrieb:


> Da heißt es dann aber auch "Karpfen" so was wie Entnahmelimit für "Friedfisch" gibts auch nicht (hab ich zumindest noch nix von gehört).



was du mit deinem karpfen in "" meinst, versteh ich zwar jetzt nicht ganz, aber ich sag mal:

bei uns im verein ist selbst der karpfen auf 25 stück im jahr beschränkt. und wenn ich an einige tage in den vergangenen jahren denke, wo an kiesgruben-wochenenden teilweise bis zu 20 gefangen wurden, ist so ein angeljahr im verein schneller rum als einem lieb ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



> Da heißt es dann aber auch "Karpfen" so was wie Entnahmelimit für "Friedfisch" gibts auch nicht (hab ich zumindest noch nix von gehört).


Du hast aber nach erreichen des Fanglimits für Karpfen Deine Methode so zu wählen, dass mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit kein Karpfen mehr gefangen werden kann - damit scheiden praktisch alle Friedfischmethoden aus = Schluss mit Friedfischangeln....


----------



## Franz_16 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Da es scheinbar Irritationen zum Begriff Raubfisch gibt, hier mal eine Erklärung:

Raubfische sind keine biologische Familie wie etwa Salmoniden! 

Der Begriff Raubfisch bezeichnet einfach nur Fische, welche sich von anderen lebenden Fischen oder ggf. auch anderen Beutetieren ernähren. 

Ein Fischereiausübungsberechtigter (Pächter) definiert auf den Erlaubnisscheinen ganz genau welche Arten Raubfische sind und welche nicht. Das ist für alle Beteiligten die beste Lösung - und wird auch so gehandhabt. 
Denn es geht ja nicht nur um Fanglimits.. auch erlaubte Fangmethoden oder die Beschränkung der Gertenanzahl machen eine klare Definition von Raubfischen im Sinne des Fischereiausübungsberechtigten notwendig. 

Barsche sind in diesem Zusammenhang ja noch langweilige Grenzfälle 

Viel interessanter wirds wenn es z.B. um Schied oder Aitel geht. 
Da tauchen dann gleich tausend neue Fragen auf. Ist eine mit einer Kirsche beköderte Floßangel als Raubfischangel zu zählen oder nicht? usw. usw. 

Wie oben schon geschrieben wird das auch in der Praxis so gehandhabt - zumindest ist mir noch kein Bayerischer Erlaubnisschein untergekommen, wo das nicht der Fall wäre. Macht ja auch Sinn  

Nehmt doch einfach das andere Beispiel mit den Karpfen, das ist viel weniger missverständlich :q



> Du hast aber nach erreichen des Fanglimits für Karpfen Deine Methode so zu wählen, dass mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit kein Karpfen mehr gefangen werden kann - damit scheiden praktisch alle Friedfischmethoden aus = Schluss mit Friedfischangeln....


Das ist ein "Gummiparagraph". Die Fischereiausübungsberechtigten kennen die endlosen Diskussionen und schieben da häufig gleich nen Riegel vor: 
"Wenn das Fanglimit erfüllt ist, ist das Angeln einzustellen." 

Ein gewiefter Angler, kann gegenüber einem Kontrollorgan nämlich ganz einfach damit argumentieren, dass es in Bayern lt. der Landesanstalt genaue Vorstellungen gibt, welche Schnurstärke, Hakengröße usw. zum Karpfenangeln "zweckmäßig" ist und dies auch in der Fischerprüfung abgefragt wird.    

Weicht man, z.B. beim leichten Feederfischen oder leichten Matchfischen deutlich! davon ab - ist man wieder so weit wie am Anfang, und kann bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag diskutieren ob der Mistwurm am 8er Haken, der lt. Angler für Aal bestimmt war nun einem "mit größtmöglicher Sicherheit den Fang eines Karpfens ausschließen" gerecht wird oder nicht!

Man sieht schon, je weiter man ins Detail geht - desto verzwickter wird das Ganze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



> Man sieht schon, je weiter man ins Detail geht - desto verzwickter wird das Ganze.


....und desto mehr offenbart sich der Unfug des Gesetzes..


----------



## Sneep (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Hallo, 

Ich denke, es liegt nicht am Gesetz, es liegt daran, wie es von den Gerichten ausgelegt wurde.

Dass man einem Tier nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund Leiden und Qualen zufügen darf, sollte, wie ich hoffe, hier jeder unterschreiben können.

Das Problem ist und war, dass es sehr früh schon Urteile gab, die als vernünftigen Grund nur den Nahrungserwerb gelten ließen. An diesen Urteilen kommt aber kein Gericht mehr vorbei. 

Man hätte auch zu dem Schluß kommen können, dass die Jahrhunderte lang vom Menschen ausgeübte Fischerei an sich ein Wert ist und einen vernünftigen Grund liefert. 

Das und auch andere Begründungen hätte man akzeptieren können, das Gesetz lässt das offen. 
So haben die Gerichte die Lebenslüge der Fischerei schlechthin geschaffen. 

Wir müssen jetzt alle so tun, als ob wir ganz wild darauf sind Fische zu essen.

Aber es soll ja wenigstens gesund sein.:q

sneep


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Moin Sneep,

es ist eben nicht der Fall, dass Gerichte C&R als verboten und tierschutzwidrig einstufen. Es gibt m.W. kein einziges Urteil, in dem ein Angler wegen C&R verurteilt wurde.
Wohl aber, weil man mit dem Fisch noch ausgiebige Fotoszessions gemacht hat.

Ich denke nicht dass es ein Gericht gibt, dass einen Angler wegen schonendem Zurücksetzen eines Fisches verurteilen würde. Jedenfals nicht, wenn die Beteiligten halbwegs alle Sinne zusammen haben. 

@e.shikari

Du hast nur zwei Möglichkeiten.

Entweder hältst Du Dich buchstabengetreu an die Regeln, oder Du lieferst Dich dem goodwill eines jeden kontrollierenden aus.

Das ist, kurz und knapp, die Antwort auf Deine Frage.


----------



## e.shikari (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Moin Sneep,
> 
> es ist eben nicht der Fall, dass Gerichte C&R als verboten und tierschutzwidrig einstufen. Es gibt m.W. kein einziges Urteil, in dem ein Angler wegen C&R verurteilt wurde.
> Wohl aber, weil man mit dem Fisch noch ausgiebige Fotoszessions gemacht hat.
> ...



was aber alles wieder nur vermutungen und leider keine klaren fakten sind. wo man jedoch aber schon so weit vom eigentlichen thema abgeschweift ist und einiges an interessanten beiträgen hier angesammelt hat, könnte man auch genau der sache nachgehen und mal durch ausgiebiges suchen evtl. doch ein urteil finden. es gibt ja meiner meinung nach sogut wie nichts, was es nicht gibt.

zb. wäre interessant, ob man dann nur die tageskarte/jahreskarte (im vereinsfall) los ist, oder gleich seinen fischereischein. usw usw

ich mach mich demnächst mal auf die suche nach konkreten fällen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Nö, das ist schon ein bisschen mehr als Vermutung. Immerhin beschäftigen wir uns nicht erst seit gestern mit dem Thema.

Du musst außerdem noch drei Dinge auseinanderhalten.

Verstoß gegen Vereinsvorschriften können zum Ausschluß aus dem Verein und/oder Einzug der Angelerlaubnis führen. 

Verstöße gegen Fischereigesetze werden meist als Ordnungswidrigkeit abgehandelt so kein starfrechtlicher Verstoß vorliegt. Dabei unterscheiden sich die einzelnen LFG. In Deinem kannst Du am Schluß nachlesen, was wie bestraft werden kann. Dabei kann es zusätzlich zu einem vorübergehenden Einzug des Fischereischeins und/oder des Erlaubnisscheines kommen.

Verstöße gegen z.B. das Tierschutzgesetz können und werden meist, als offizielle Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft eingereicht. Die Folge kann von der Einstellung des Verfahrens, über eine geringe Geldstrafe bis hin zur Verurteilung und befristetem oder unbefristetem Einzug des Fischereischeins reichen.


----------



## Sneep (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Moin Sneep,
> 
> es ist eben nicht der Fall, dass Gerichte C&R als verboten und tierschutzwidrig einstufen. Es gibt m.W. kein einziges Urteil, in dem ein Angler wegen C&R verurteilt wurde.
> Wohl aber, weil man mit dem Fisch noch ausgiebige Fotoszessions gemacht hat.
> ...



Hallo Ralle 24,

Ich beziehe mich in meinem Posting auch nicht auf einen armen Angler, dem der Karpfen wieder entglitten ist.
Das sind ohnehin Einzelfälle, die von den Gerichten je nach Fall entschieden werden. Ich sehe auch kein Problem einzelne Fische nicht zu entnehmen. Gefährlich wird es aber, wenn jemand erklärt, er werde grundsätzlich keinen Fisch mitnehmen.

Was ich verdeutlichen wollte, ist, dass das Angeln schlechthin nur damit begründbar ist.
Wenn ein Gericht zu dem Schluß kommt, dass ich dem Fisch beim Fang Leiden und Qualen zufüge, ist das erlaubt, wenn ich einen vernünftigen Grund habe. Habe ich den nicht, stelle ich das Fischen als Ganzes in Frage.

Das führt jetzt schon zu Problemen bei Schadstoffeinleitungen. Hier kann ich den Fisch nicht mehr essen, und eigentlich entfällt damit mein einziger anerkannter vernünftige Grund dort zu angeln.

Hier ist aber die anglerische Wirklichkeit eine andere. Kaum jemand geht fischen, weil er Lust auf eine geräucherte Forelle hat.

Und weil das der einzige Grund ist, das Fischen überhaupt zu begründen, sind wir Angler gezwungen uns darauf einzulassen und den Schein zu erwecken es wäre der tatsächliche Grund. Das meinte ich mit Lebenslüge.

Wenn  dann Scheinwelt und Realität kollidieren, heißt das hier im Board C&R Diskussion. :m

sneep


----------



## chris_walle (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Der einzige Grund weshalb ich Angeln gehe ist der, daß ich gerne Fisch esse.
Außerdem esse gerne frischen Fisch.
Außerdem esse gerne Fisch, der getötet statt gequält wurde.
Wenn ich Lebewesen quälen und dabei filmen, messen und photografieren wollen würde, bräuchte ich nur eine gute Freundin um Vermittlertätigkeit zu bitten.
Die ist Domina, bei der stehen Lebewesen Schlange um gequält, vermessen und dabei photografiert zu werden.
Die schafft die ganze Arbeit nicht alleine...
Noch was:
Weil ich gerne frischen Fisch esse, der getötet statt gequält wurde, habe ich ein Interesse daran, daß es auch in Zukunft einigermaßen gesunde Bestände gibt.


----------



## e.shikari (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



chris_walle schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund weshalb ich Angeln gehe ist der, daß ich gerne Fisch esse.
> Außerdem esse gerne frischen Fisch.
> Außerdem esse gerne Fisch, der getötet statt gequält wurde.
> Wenn ich Lebewesen quälen und dabei filmen, messen und photografieren wollen würde, bräuchte ich nur eine gute Freundin um Vermittlertätigkeit zu bitten.
> ...



sei mir nicht böse, aber für dich gilt das gleiche, wie im c&r thread geschriebene:

geh in den supermarkt, wenn dir das angeln keinen spaß macht.
und jetzt erzähl mir nicht, da gibts nichts frisches oder deine  gewünschte art. gibt auch fischmärkte oder geschäfte, die sich speziell  auf sehr sehr frischen fisch jeglicher art spezielisiert haben. und glaub mir, da wird genauso wenig gequält, ist nämlich bio. sogar mit dem vorteil, dass dort kein drill statt findet, sondern die fische gekeschert, betäubt und direkt geschlachtet werden.

und der preist eines gekauften fisches ist im vergleich zum Fischereischein + tageskarte/jahreskarte/vereinsgebür + angelequipment, mehr als nur billig!
von der zeit, die man am gewässer als arbeitszeit ansehen könnte ganz zu schweigen.


--

zumal ich dich genau ab jetzt eh nicht mehr glaubwürdig finde.
siehe zitat:



chris_walle schrieb:


> @ bassking:
> 
> Danke für die Info ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## Walstipper (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



chris_walle schrieb:


> Der einzige Grund weshalb ich Angeln gehe ist der, daß ich gerne Fisch esse.
> Außerdem esse gerne frischen Fisch.
> Außerdem esse gerne Fisch, der getötet statt gequält wurde.



Hast du dir mal ausgerechnet, ob du mit dem angeln billiger wegkommst, als bei der Fischzucht schmerzlos getöten Frischfisch zu kaufen?


----------



## e.shikari (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal ausgerechnet, ob du mit dem angeln billiger wegkommst, als bei der Fischzucht schmerzlos getöten Frischfisch zu kaufen?



ähm, ja..
2 mal quasi die selbe frage in zwei sich ohne einen post dazwischen befindlichen beiträgen. sinnvoll oder nicht? ich denke nein ^^


----------



## Walstipper (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> ähm, ja..
> 2 mal quasi die selbe frage in zwei sich ohne einen post dazwischen befindlichen beiträgen. sinnvoll oder nicht? ich denke nein ^^



Tatsache, jetzt wo dus sagst, steht da schwarz auf weiss :q
Doppelt hebt eh besser  :m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch kein Problem einzelne Fische nicht zu entnehmen. Gefährlich wird es aber, wenn jemand erklärt, er werde grundsätzlich keinen Fisch mitnehmen.


Das ist das Problem mit den ganzen C&R-Knallern die sich das am besten auch noch auf T-Shirts drucken. Es ist wirklich faszinierend wie penetrant sich Angler gegenseitig ans Bein pissen.

Obiges ist nicht auf Dich bezogen!


----------



## Walstipper (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Also besser grundsätzlich für dämliche Gesetzeslagen lügen, als mal auszusprechen weshalb die Anglerschaft vorwiegend ihrer Passion nachgeht? 
Man beuge sich heutzutage besser im stillen Kämmerchen vor dem Gesetzt, ist effektiver?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Nein. Einfach die Klappe halten wenn man beim Angeln ist bzw. nicht immer rumjammern das man dreckig geworden ist weil man in Telefonzelle im Kreis gepinkelt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, welche Märchen sich halten.



> Das Problem ist und war, dass es sehr früh schon Urteile gab, die als vernünftigen Grund nur den Nahrungserwerb gelten ließen. An diesen Urteilen kommt aber kein Gericht mehr vorbei.


Das war erstens nie das Problem.
Und zweitens gibts dazu kein höherinstanzliches Urteil, das sowas aussagt, ist von dahe rfür ander Gerichte irrelevant.

Dieser Unfug kommt alleine vom VDSF, der mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder seine anglerischen Richtliniern verfasst hat, in denen der VDSF!! festgestellt hat, dass nur der Verzehr der Fische einen vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln darstelle.

Daraus resultierten dann ja am Ende Gesetztgebungen wie  jetzt in Bayern, oder die vielen verbandsseitigen Abknüppelgebote oder die in vielen Vereinen/Gewässern.

Und das behauptet der VDSF (wider besseren Wissens) ja noch heute..

Der DAV ist da viel weiter und führt andere, weitere Gründe (kulturelle wie ökologische und ökonomische sowie soziale) fürs Angeln an.

Auch der DAV sieht Nahrungserwerb als einen Grund an, schreibt aber klar und deutlich, dass das zurücksetzen kein Problem ist.

Solchen Unfug hat man also nicht zuerst mal den Gesetzen oder Richtern zu verdanken, sondern schlicht der Dummheit des VDSF in der Vergangenheit...


----------



## Lenzibald (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Servus.
Und immer feste draufkloppen der C&R ler auf den Kochtopf und umgekehrt.
Leute schaltet euer Hirn ein nur ein gesundes Mittelmaß hat Sinn. Jemand der keinen einzigen Fisch entnimmt hat für mich einen an der Klatsche genau so wie einer der alles abknüppelt, ist doch beides irgendwie Krank finde ich. Ich bin auch mehr C&R als Kochtopf nur ab und zu nehm ich mir auch mal nen Fisch zum Essen mit und da entnehme ich eher selektiv. In einem Gewässer wo es ganz wenige Zander gibt nehme ich sicher keinen mit. Ich finde das eigentlich immer nur bestimmte Fischarten entnommen werden, wiso nimmt man keine Brassen oder Rotaugen mit zum Essen Barben oder Nasen schmecken auch gut wenn man sie richtig zubereitet. Also miteinender und nicht immer gegeneinander und ich finde Fangbegrenzungen gut weil sonst wirklich bald alle Gewässer leer sind.
MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Gegen Fangbegrenzungen ist nix zu sagen - Nur gegen Gesetze - wie in Bayern - die letztlich das Angeln unmöglich machen (sollen??)....


----------



## Walstipper (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nein. Einfach die Klappe halten wenn man beim Angeln ist bzw. nicht immer rumjammern das man dreckig geworden ist weil man in Telefonzelle im Kreis gepinkelt hat.



Okee gebeugt.


----------



## Zusser (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, welche Märchen sich halten.


Märchen sind doch was Schönes, die haben neben der Unterhaltung auch das Ziel, kleinen Kindern moralische Grundsätze nahezubringen.
Dass Märchen ist klar von der Realität abgegrenzt, jedem Kind ist bewusst oder sollte vom Erzähler bewusst gemacht werden, dass die Figuren des Märchens nicht in der Realität sondern in der Phantasie des Zuhörers beheimatet sind.

Dem gegenüber steht die Propaganda: Sie verfolgt das Ziel, erwachsenen Menschen eine Ideologie einzutrichtern, Halbwahrheiten als Tatsachen zu verbreiten und tendenziös nur solche Fakten zu nennen, die dem eigenen Ziel dienen während Tatsachen die der Ideologie widersprechen weggelassen, heruntergespielt oder als Unwahrheit verunglimpft werden.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAV ist da viel weiter und führt andere, weitere Gründe (kulturelle wie ökologische und ökonomische sowie soziale) fürs Angeln an.


Könntest du diese Behauptung bitte untermauern?
Ich habe auf der DAV-Internetpräsenz nachgesehen, da steht folgendes unter Standpunkte/Zurücksetzen:

"Das Tierschutzgesetz führt aus, dass einem Tier nur Schmerzen und  Leiden zugefügt werden dürfen, wenn dies aus vernünftigen Gründen  geschieht. Einer dieser Gründe ist der Verzehr des gefangenen Fisches. (*)  Daneben gibt es jedoch weitere Gesetze, denen zu folgen ist.[..]
(*)Die möglicherweise anderne Gründe werden hier leider nicht angeführt. Es wird stattdessen auf weitere zu befolgende Gesetze eingegangen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch der DAV sieht Nahrungserwerb als einen Grund an, schreibt aber klar und deutlich, dass das zurücksetzen kein Problem ist.


Tatsächlich? Ich lese das nicht. Da steht weiter:
"Diese [Gesetze] weisen den Fischereiausübenden z. B. an, untermaßige Fische,  Fische, welche in der Schonzeit gefangen wurden oder einer bedrohten  Fischart angehören, zurückzusetzen."
Von 'kein Probem' beim Zurücksetzten steht da nichts.

Weiter unten schreibt der DAV als Zusammenfassung:
"Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt zum  catch and release. *Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu  verwerten*, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch  zurückzusetzen!"
 
Auf welcher Grundlage das Zurücksetzen erfolgt, wird auch hier nicht erläutert. Aus dem weiter oben geschriebenen muss man folgern, dass es auf den gesetzlichen Einschränkungen für das Entnehmen erfolgt.

Unter Standpunkte/Gemeinschaftsangeln schreibt der DAV dann folgendes:
"Gemeinschaftsangeln haben dem Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs oder der Hege des Fischbestandes zu dienen."
Das lässt wenig Spielraum für die Interpretation.
Es gibt genau zwei Ziele.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAV ist da viel weiter und führt andere, weitere Gründe (kulturelle  wie ökologische und ökonomische sowie soziale) fürs Angeln an.
> 
> Auch der DAV sieht Nahrungserwerb als einen Grund an, schreibt aber klar und deutlich, dass das zurücksetzen kein Problem ist.


Könntest du statt Behauptungen Zitate mit Quellenangeben nennen? Das würde das Lesen deiner vielen Beiträge viel nützlicher machen.
Eine deiner Aussagen zu lesen und sie dann erst mühsam auf Wahrheitsgehalt zu untersuchen, kostet einfach zu viel Mühe.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solchen Unfug hat man also nicht zuerst mal den Gesetzen oder Richtern zu verdanken, sondern schlicht der Dummheit des VDSF in der Vergangenheit...


Solche Sätze bin ich hier gewohnt, darauf gehe ich erst gar nicht mehr ein.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

@Zusser  |good:

schön das du dir die Mühe gemacht - und die Quellenangaben herausgesucht hast!
dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## e.shikari (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Unter Standpunkte/Gemeinschaftsangeln schreibt der DAV dann folgendes:
> "Gemeinschaftsangeln haben dem Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs oder der Hege des Fischbestandes zu dienen."
> Das lässt wenig Spielraum für die Interpretation.
> Es gibt genau zwei Ziele.




zum gemeinschaftsangeln muss ich noch was hinzufügen, dass habe ich so auch in der bayrischen fischereischeinprüfung gelernt und steht auch exakt so im fragenkatalog:

"gemeinschaftsangeln ist bei hege und langjähriger tradition mit dem gesetz vereinbar."

darum darf es zb. das königsfischen noch geben.
ansonsten würde es wohl wie wettkampffischen gesehen werden.

MfG


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Zusser schrieb:


> Märchen sind doch was Schönes, die haben neben der Unterhaltung auch das Ziel, kleinen Kindern moralische Grundsätze nahezubringen.
> Dass Märchen ist klar von der Realität abgegrenzt, jedem Kind ist bewusst oder sollte vom Erzähler bewusst gemacht werden, dass die Figuren des Märchens nicht in der Realität sondern in der Phantasie des Zuhörers beheimatet sind.
> 
> Dem gegenüber steht die Propaganda: Sie verfolgt das Ziel, erwachsenen Menschen eine Ideologie einzutrichtern, Halbwahrheiten als Tatsachen zu verbreiten und tendenziös nur solche Fakten zu nennen, die dem eigenen Ziel dienen während Tatsachen die der Ideologie widersprechen weggelassen, heruntergespielt oder als Unwahrheit verunglimpft werden.
> ...




Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal mit Angeln und der Historie des VDSF beschäftigen um einen sachlich fundierten Beitrag verfassen zu können.
An den Haaren herbeigezogene Interpretationen die nur dem Zweck dienen die Meinung anderer zu diskreditieren und auf Beifallgeber zu haschen, kommen so langsam in den Bereich des Spamerei. 

Ich habe jedenfalls noch nichts von Dir gelesen, was über das Niveau einer kürzlich abgelegten Sportfischerprüfung hinausgeht. 

Hättest Du etwas mehr Erfahrung, dann wüsstest Du z.B. dass:

"Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt zum  catch and release. *Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu  verwerten*, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch  zurückzusetzen!"

dies im Einklang mit dem Grundgesetz steht und hierbei

"Gemeinschaftsangeln haben dem Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs oder der Hege des Fischbestandes zu dienen."

der DAV im Gegensatz zum VDSF weder den weiterführenden Charakter, noch die Platzauslosung noch die Vergabe von Sachpreisen für den Sieger als unzulässig anführt. 
_
Zitat Zusser:

Eine deiner Aussagen zu lesen und sie dann erst mühsam auf Wahrheitsgehalt zu untersuchen, kostet einfach zu viel Mühe._

Es kostet nicht viel weniger Mühe, Dir jedes mal die grundlegensten Dinge erklären zu müssen, bevor man (meist vergeblich) auf Augenhöhe mit Dir diskutieren kann.

Das war mal anders, Schade das Du diese Ebene verlassen hast.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> zum gemeinschaftsangeln muss ich noch was hinzufügen, dass habe ich so auch in der bayrischen fischereischeinprüfung gelernt und steht auch exakt so im fragenkatalog:
> 
> "gemeinschaftsangeln ist bei hege und langjähriger tradition mit dem gesetz vereinbar."
> 
> ...



Der Unterscheid besteht nicht in der Durchführung solcher Veranstaltungen, sondern darin dass sie weder weiterführenden Charakter haben dürfen, noch das Plätze ausgelost werden dürfen, noch dass der Sieger einen Preis erhalten darf. 

Alles Verbotsgründe, die für den Fisch eine eminente Bedeutung haben. (Ironie)


----------



## e.shikari (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Unterscheid besteht nicht in der Durchführung solcher Veranstaltungen, sondern darin dass sie weder weiterführenden Charakter haben dürfen, noch das Plätze ausgelost werden dürfen, noch dass der Sieger einen Preis erhalten darf.
> 
> Alles Verbotsgründe, die für den Fisch eine eminente Bedeutung haben. (Ironie)



ist das überall in der bundesrepublik gleich? und wenn ja, seit wann gilt das? denn ich habe das aus einem verein noch anders in erinnerung. da wurde zwar nicht ausgelost, wer wo zu angeln hat, jedoch gab es urkunden, kleine preise wie ruten/rollen/köder und den pokal des fischerkönigs.

ausserdem finde ich auch jetzt noch folgende veranstaltungen bei einem verein:



> offener Wallercup i. Stausee mit od. ohne Boot
> Browning-Cup 1.Fischen
> Browning-Cup 2.Fischen



usw...und das in bayern.
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Sans-serif,sans-serif][SIZE=+2][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## gründler (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Das gilt seit anfang der 90er,aber nur aufn Papier,auch der VDSF führt fischen durch mit weiterkommen......

Nur sagt er nach aussen das darf nicht sein,während der DAV dazu steht und auch in der CIPS FIPS organisiert ist,der VDSF ist da nicht drin.

Wir hatten vor 3 Jahren ne WM im Angeln in Berlin mit Hältern.....,abgesegnet von ganz oben (Politik),nicht die Politik sagt nein zum Wettkampf sondern nur der VDSF.

Termine:
http://champions-team.de/termine.php?language=german

lg|wavey:


----------



## Zusser (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Unterscheid besteht nicht in der Durchführung solcher Veranstaltungen, sondern darin dass sie weder weiterführenden Charakter haben dürfen, noch das Plätze ausgelost werden dürfen, noch dass der Sieger einen Preis erhalten darf.
> 
> Alles Verbotsgründe, die für den Fisch eine eminente Bedeutung haben. (Ironie)



Ich berichtige dich ungern... der Fragesteller kommt anscheinend aus Bayern.
Dort ist es bei Königsfischen (langjährige Tradition) erlaubt und es ist auch üblich, dass dabei die Angelplätze ausgelost werden.

Es dürfen selbstverständlich auch Preise vergeben werden, das ist schließlich Tradition. Z.b. habe ich im vergangenen Jahr eine Abu Diamond Crest Spinnrute gewonnen, dafür dass ich mit einem Karpfen von 6200g Fischerkönig wurde. Wir sind halt ein armer Verein.
Dass der Taler für die Königskette dann über 100€ inkl. Montage gekostet hat, zeigt, dass die Ehre zweifelhaft und recht kostspielig ist.

Sogar der LfV Bayern veranstaltet übrigens jedes Jahr ein Königsfischen:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_3_2010_Seite_2_3.pdf

Hier noch ein Aufsatz zum Thema von Herrn Braun:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/koenigsfischen.pdf
Es geht um einen Fall aus Niedersachsen, anscheinend gibt es also auch im Norden Königsfischen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Ach Erwin,

hier geht es um die Unterschiede zwischen DAV und VDSF, nicht um Gerichtsurteile, die mir bekannt sind.

Und vertritt der VDSF folgende Standpukte:
_Für ein Wettfischen kann weiter sprechen, wenn mehrere folgender Kriterien  vorliegen:_
_a) Veranstaltungen nicht auf Vereinsebene, zu denen nur bestimmte Angler  zugelassen werden 
b) Vergabe von Preisen an Sieger und Platzierte 
c) das  Auslosen und/oder Abgrenzen von Angelplätzen 
d) das übermäßige Anfüttern  
e) die Verwendung von Setzkeschern 
f) das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger  Fische 
g) vorheriger Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen in einem engen  zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung._


Noch zur Erklärung. Der VDSF unterscheidet zwischen zulässigen Gemeinschaftsfischen und unzulässigen Wettfischen. Für letzteres sprechen die obigen Kriterien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Da es ja hier eigentlich ums zurücksetzen geht, bzw. den vernünftigen Grund zum angeln.
Bzw. wo es herkommt, dass Gesetzgeber so einen Unfug wie in Bayern hier beschliessen..

DAV wurde ja schon genannt:


			
				DAV schrieb:
			
		

> "Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt zum catch and release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten,* behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen*!"



Dazu gibts natürlich auch vom VDSF entsprechendes auf dessen Seiten zu lesen (Grundsätze der Angelfischerei; http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.html ):


			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mit dem Fang von Fischen ist deren Verwertung *unabdingbar* verbunden...
> ...Diese Fische werden der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt....



Aus VDSF, ( "Tierschutz, Naturschutz, Fischerei"; http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/schutz.html ):



			
				VDSF schrieb:
			
		

> ...*Die Angelfischerei hat zum Ziel, Fische zu fangen und dem menschlichen Verzehr zuzuführen....*...Es ist nicht fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill zu fangen. Das gilt erst recht für das Fangen von Fischen, um diese anschließend zurückzusetzen (catch and release).* Mit dem Fang muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.....*




Oder, auf den einfachen, zugegeben polemischen, Punkt gebracht:
> VDSF-Bund = Reine Abknüppel- und Kochtopffraktion

> DAV-Bund = Angler, catch and decide...


----------



## chris_walle (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Einer der Knackpunkte ist, den "Fang" mit vernünftigen Gründen in Einklang zu bringen.
Genau das klappt nicht.
Das Fischen als solches kann mit einigen vernünftigen Gründen einhergehen, Ernährung für Mensch und Tier, Hegefischen, Laichabstreifen für die Arterhaltung bei Lachsen etc.
Gerade bei der Elektrofischerei zum Erhalt von Lachsen etc. geht es ja in keinster Weise darum, den im Mindestmaß befindlichen Fisch zu entnehmen.
Der Grund der Nachzucht ist aber gleichwohl ein vernünftiger.

Anders: kaum jemand angelt zu Speisezwecken auf Meter-Zander. Es geht aber auch so ein  Fisch mal auf ein Tauwurmbündel, eine selbstgesenkte Garnele aus Weser oder Elbe etc. Statt dem erhofften Barsch hängt dann ein Meterzander drann. 
Der Angelgrund ist dann "vernünftig" - nur der "Fang" eben nicht, weil niemand sich nen Riesenzander zum Abendbrot in die Pfanne haut.
Warum dann diesen Fisch nicht schonend zurücksetzen?

Aber gezielt auf Großfische zu gehen und diese immer und immer wieder zu stressen und zu verletzen nur ein paar dusseliger Photos wegen, nö, da fehlt mir das Verständnis.

Da es aber in der "Rechtspraxis" kaum zu belegen sein wird, welcher Fisch denn Zielfisch war und welcher Zufallsfang, wird es kaum um catch & decide herumkommen.

Meiner persönlichen geringen Meinung über Leute, die Fische brauchen um zu zeigen wer den Größten hat, tut dies keinen Abbruch.


----------



## schuppe132 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Immer geht die Diskussion nur um die Zufügung von Schmerz und Leiden bei Wirbeltieren.

Fakt ist jedoch, dass die erste Alternative des Tierschutzgesetzes auf das "Töten" von Wirbeltieren ohne vernünftigen Grund abstellt.

Wer also einen kapitalen Fisch ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet macht sich eindeutig strafbar!!

Man kann also wunderbar argumentieren, dass der 15 kg Karpfen aufgrund des Geschmackes und seiner Fleischkonsistenz nicht (mehr) zum Verzehr geeignet ist. Oder mangels Esser nicht verwertet werden kann. Er müsste dann nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zurück gesetzt werden, da für das sinnlose Töten kein vernünftiger Grund erkennbar ist.

Töten und einfach wegwerfen scheidet als vernünftiger Grund sicherlich aus. 


Gezieltes Angeln auf Kapitale mit beabsichtigtem Zurücksetzen ist natürlich illegal. 
Wenn der Fang denn aber beim Angeln auf Brotfische zufällig passiert???? Ist ja bekanntlich nicht wirklich zu verhindern.

Wer seinen Zufallsfang dann vor dem Zurücksetzen aber erst noch passend für das Foto halten (oder gleich bis zum Morgen hältern) muss, der muss sich wegen einer Verfolgung aufgrund der Zufügung von erheblichen Leiden eigentlich nicht wundern.


Mich wundert jedenfalls immer wieder, wie intensiv diese Diskussion auch von Leuten geführt wird, welche offenbar noch nie einen Blick in die maßgeblichen Gesetze geworfen haben.


----------



## antonio (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



schuppe132 schrieb:


> Immer geht die Diskussion nur um die Zufügung von Schmerz und Leiden bei Wirbeltieren.
> 
> Fakt ist jedoch, dass die erste Alternative des Tierschutzgesetzes auf das "Töten" von Wirbeltieren ohne vernünftigen Grund abstellt.
> 
> ...



nicht nur nen kapitalen und in bayern mußt du eben jeden der maß hat und nicht geschont ist töten.
das ist doch der widerspruch zwischen bayrischem figes. und tierschutzgesetz.

antonio


----------



## Lenzibald (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Servus.
Gezieltes Angeln auf Kapitale mit beabsichtigtem Zurücksetzen ist natürlich illegal. 
((((((Wenn der Fang denn aber beim Angeln auf Brotfische zufällig passiert???? )))))Ist ja bekanntlich nicht wirklich zu verhindern.

Wenn ich das schon lese kommt mir das Kotzen. Da werden 20er oder sogar 30er Boilies angehängt und dann ist der Große eigentlich nicht gewollt wollte ja Portionskarpfen fangen. Mann glaubts ihr echt das Tierrechtler alle bescheuert sind. 
MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



> Mann glaubts ihr echt das Tierrechtler alle bescheuert sind.
> MfG


Ja definitiv.
Sonst würden sie was sinnvolles tun - angeln z. B.....


----------



## e.shikari (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

ich bin mitlerweile soweit, dass ich das gesetz in bayern sogar befürworte. meine meinung hat sich in nur wenigen tage absolut um 180° gedreht.

hab mir einige videos (DVDs) angesehen, waller, karpfen, raubfisch allgemein usw...alles von "profis".
und was da teilweise abging und wie die fische behandelt, über steine, kanten am boot gezogen oder einfach so ewig lang an land in der sonne gelegen haben...nicht mehr feierlich.

da verstehe ich das gesetz und die befürworter absolut!
und da man nicht sagen kann, der darf das und der behandelt die fische schlecht, der darf das nicht, muss etwas allgemeines her.
und da ist es echt besser die tiere direkt zu töten, als ihnen soetwas anzutun.

wenn es dieses wirklich unnnötige extrem lange leiden nicht gäbe, was von ein paar ideoten ausgeht, wäre jedoch catch and decide der richtige weg. aber man muss es eben verallgemeinern um alles abzudecken.


----------



## NedRise (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Also in den DVDs die ich kenne liegen die Fische auf Abhakmatten und werden nicht irgendwo drüber geschleifft,ehrlich.

Es ist eine Minderheit die so etwas betreibt das müssen die Leute mit sich selbst ausmachen. Gönnt den Jungs doch Ihre Karpfen. Lest doch mal hier im Karpfenforum mit, die meisten die dort aktiv sind, scheinen nette und vernünftige Koleggen zu sein.

Aufgrund des Fehlverhalten von wenigen sinnlose Gesetze zu erlassen,auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> ich bin mitlerweile soweit, dass ich das gesetz in bayern sogar befürworte. meine meinung hat sich in nur wenigen tage absolut um 180° gedreht.
> 
> hab mir einige videos (DVDs) angesehen, waller, karpfen, raubfisch allgemein usw...alles von "profis".
> und was da teilweise abging und wie die fische behandelt, über steine, kanten am boot gezogen oder einfach so ewig lang an land in der sonne gelegen haben...nicht mehr feierlich.
> ...



Langsam und nachdenken.

Du würdest es also begrüßen, wenn Du z.B. beim Fliegenfischen jeden kleinen Döbel, Hasel oder Ukelei, beim Feedern jeden kleinen Brassen, einen Kaulbarsch oder sonstigen Kleinfisch töten müsstest?
Du würdest es für richtig halten, im Urlaub inen 30pfund Karpfen oder einen 20 Pfund Hecht abzuschlagen, obwohl Du den da gar nicht verwerten kannst?

Du würdest es richtig finden, nach 1/2 Stunde das angeln einzustellen, weil Dur die zwei zulässigen Salmoniden gefangen hast, oder dann auf feedern umbasteln mit den oben beschreibenen Folgen?

Du findest es richtig, dass tausende Tiere ohne jeden Grund getötet werden, nur um ein paar Idioten zu verantwortungsvollem Umgang mit ein paar Dutzend Fischen zu bekehren, wobei der Erfolg mehr als zweifelhaft ist ? 

Nehm ich Dir nicht ab.


----------



## prignitz_angler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Langsam und nachdenken.
> 
> Du würdest es also begrüßen, wenn Du z.B. beim Fliegenfischen jeden kleinen Döbel, Hasel oder Ukelei, beim Feedern jeden kleinen Brassen, einen Kaulbarsch oder sonstigen Kleinfisch töten müsstest?
> 
> ...




*Ich dir auch nicht *


----------



## e.shikari (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Langsam und nachdenken.
> 
> Du würdest es also begrüßen, wenn Du z.B. beim Fliegenfischen jeden kleinen Döbel, Hasel oder Ukelei, beim Feedern jeden kleinen Brassen, einen Kaulbarsch oder sonstigen Kleinfisch töten müsstest?
> Du würdest es für richtig halten, im Urlaub inen 30pfund Karpfen oder einen 20 Pfund Hecht abzuschlagen, obwohl Du den da gar nicht verwerten kannst?
> ...



ich habe meinen wohnsitz in bayern und den bayrischen fischereischein. somit ist das sowieso schon meine realität. und ich komm damit auch klar. von meiner seite aus wird alles verwertet, wenn auch nicht direkt alles von mir, aber familie und bekannte freuen sich immer.

und wenn man so die ideoten, die wirklich quälen durch ihr posen und hältern, dann war das ein erfolg, wenn auch nur ein kleiner. weil ich echt davon ausgehe, dass die meisten angler einfach von haus aus auf das wohl des fisches gehen.


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Klappstuhlangler nennt man sie auch,wer soviel Tierliebe praktiziert der sollte sich mal fragen warum er Köder auf Fische auslegt um sie damit zu drillen....der frische wegen????


Ganz bestimmt nicht weil im Jahr 2011 hat es niemand mehr nötig Angeln zu gehn und fische zu quälen aus angeblicher frische,weil es überall fisch gibt dazu frisch und billiger als ne Prüfung Angel Rolle Karte.....

Aber irgendwie muss man ja begründen warum es Spaß macht fische zu Drillen.

Ich liebe diese Sch...Heuchler aber täglich Schnitzel.......fressen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.

Klappstuhlanglers nichts halbes und nix ganzes.


----------



## e.shikari (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



gründler schrieb:


> Klappstuhlangler nennt man sie auch,wer soviel Tierliebe praktiziert der sollte sich mal fragen warum er Köder auf Fische auslegt um sie damit zu drillen....der frische wegen????
> 
> 
> Ganz bestimmt nicht weil im Jahr 2011 hat es niemand mehr nötig Angeln zu gehn und fische zu quälen aus angeblicher frische,weil es überall fisch gibt dazu frisch und billiger als ne Prüfung Angel Rolle Karte.....
> ...



ich kann da jetzt nicht entnehmen auf wen/was der begriff klappstuhlangler treffen soll. ;+#c


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> ich kann da jetzt nicht entnehmen auf wen/was der begriff klappstuhlangler treffen soll. ;+#c


 

Der der sich die Hose anzieht.


----------



## e.shikari (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



gründler schrieb:


> Der der sich die Hose anzieht.



äh okay...
aber passt ja dann eher nicht so in den thread. wenn ich mir die letzten xxx postings anschaue, ist nichts von leuten zu lesen, die generell gegen das angeln sind, nur pro/contra für die entnahmepflicht.


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> äh okay...
> aber passt ja dann eher nicht so in den thread. wenn ich mir die letzten xxx postings anschaue, ist nichts von leuten zu lesen, die generell gegen das angeln sind, nur pro/contra für die entnahmepflicht.


 
Richtig weil es schön umschrieben wird,weil man will es nicht unbedingt sagen schreiben......aber an diversen Sätzen entnehme ich mein urteil.

Weiter machen,ist eh nix zu bekehren was helfen könnte.

Ps: 30 Jahre Gehirnwäsche vom VDSF zeigen immer mehr Wirkung,aber nicht bei Alt Anglern die diesen ganzen Verarschungssch...ende der 80er mitgemacht haben.


----------



## ivo (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> und wenn man so die ideoten, die wirklich quälen durch ihr posen und hältern, dann war das ein erfolg, wenn auch nur ein kleiner. weil ich echt davon ausgehe, dass die meisten angler einfach von haus aus auf das wohl des fisches gehen.



Typische VDSF-Ansichten. Durch nichts zu belegen. Gutmenschentum. 

Wie sagte gündler, klappstuhlangler. Ich nenne so was Gefriertruhenangler.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> und wenn man so die ideoten, die wirklich quälen durch ihr posen und hältern, dann war das ein erfolg, wenn auch nur ein kleiner. weil ich echt davon ausgehe, dass die meisten angler einfach von haus aus auf das wohl des fisches gehen.



Öhh, nä.

Kein Angler geht auf das Wohl des Fisches. Wir wollen ihn ( meist,oft,gelegentlich) töten und aufessen. Das bekommt den Fischen nicht. 

Wenn Du einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur meinst, da bin ich bei Dir. So halten es die meisten Angler und darum ist eine grundsätzliche Entnahme weder sinnvoll noch nutzbringend. Darüber hinaus, ich weiß ja nicht welche Filme Du Dir angeschaut hast. Viele davon werden im Ausland gedreht und da herrschen nunmal andere Gesetze. 
Eine Entnahmepflicht in Deutschland ändert nix an den Gegebenheiten im gesamten Rest der Welt. Letztlich bleiben ein paar Deutsche Hansel, wegen denen tausende Fische sterben sollen?


----------



## e.shikari (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Öhh, nä.
> 
> Kein Angler geht auf das Wohl des Fisches. Wir wollen ihn ( meist,oft,gelegentlich) töten und aufessen. Das bekommt den Fischen nicht.



natürlich geht kein angler auf das reine wohl des fisches, sonst würde man ihn nicht beangeln und nachstellen. aber wenn man einen gefangen hat, sollte schnell kurzer prozess gemacht werden. relativ einfache sicht.

die filme sind natürlich kaum in deutschland, dass ist mir klar. jedoch von und mit deutschen. wenn ich waidgerecht mit den tieren umgehen will, brauch ich dafür keine gesetze. nach dem satz schreien jetzt sicherlich welche... "genau, siehst du, darum will ich zurück setzen, wann immer ich will"... aber andere nutzen das dann einfach gnadenlos aus und genau das gilt es zu verhindern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



e.shikari schrieb:


> aber andere nutzen das dann einfach gnadenlos aus und genau das gilt es zu verhindern.



Weil?????....

Was andere tun, beeinflust Dich doch nicht in der Ausübung der Angelei nach Deinem Gusto. Darüber hinaus sind solche Auswüchse bereits nach dem Tierschutzgesetz strafbar.
Es* ist *also schon verboten, mit dem Fisch ungerechtfertigt lange herum zu hantieren. 
Da gibt es auch keine Ausreden.

Es ist also doch keine Frage weiterer Gesetze, sondern vielmehr die der Durchsetzung der bestehenden.


----------



## ivo (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Ich lach mich über so viel Ignoranz nur noch kaputt! 
In vielen anderen Ländern gehört C&R zum guten Ton. Nur in Deutschland können das einige Neidhammel nicht ertragen. Lasst die Leute doch machen wie sie denken. Diese Definition, das Angeln allein dem Nahrungserwerb dient kommt allein vom VDSF. Dies ist kein Dogma und hat überhaupt keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit!

Wann erkennt ihr eigentlich das ihr euch nur ins eigene Fleisch schneidet mit solchen Definitionen und Verhalten. Der VDSF passt meiner Meinung gut zu der Gattung Piratenfischer!


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Angeln allein auf Nahrung zu beschränken und auf nix anderes kann sehr gefährlich werden,siehe Dortmund........

Nochmal im Jahr 2011 hat es niemand mehr nötig allein aus Nahrung zum Angeln zu gehn,solange das System besteht kriegt jeder überall Nahrung,selbst ohne Geld gibs essen zb.Tafel/Rote Kreuz......

Petra...... sagen das Jagd Angeln 2011 nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist,weil es überall Nahrung zu kaufen gibt.

Das Agu.ist so wackelig das kippt schon bei 1.Bft.

Und von etlichen seiten angreifbar wiederlegbar aushebelbar.

Angeln ist nicht nur Fische schlachten Angeln ist weit weit mehr als nur Hunger beruhigen.

Nicht umsonst lacht das ganze Ausland über unsere Angelgesetze und dessen Anhang.


----------



## e.shikari (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

versteht keiner des aspekt, dass angeln spaß macht und zugleich nahrung ist? geht halt hand in hand. ich befische etwas gezielt, habe meinen spaß daran und entnehme. fertig ist das ganze. nur wegen nahrung würde keiner (zumindest legal) zum angeln gehen. schwarzfischer bestimmt.


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Beißt nun doch was anderes werd ich in Bayern gezwungen diesen zu töten zu verwerten obwohl ich das nicht kann will warum auch immer.

Ich lasse mir von niemand vorschreiben was ich zu verwerten habe und was nicht,und wenn ich auf Zander fische und dabei Hechte fange kann ich nix dazu,diese dann zu töten obwohl ich die nicht will ist also Sinn der Sache,ich dachte wir sind Natürschützer Hege Pflege.........

Ich kann auch nen bißchen CaC2 nehmen das in ne flasche hauen Wasser drauf rein damit und danach abschöpfen das ist so ziemlich das gleiche geht bloß schneller.

Auch wenn in Bayern zurückgesetzt wird,es geht ums Prinzip und das heißt Abknüppeln,wenn alle wissen das in Bayern das schon immer so gemacht....warum macht ihr dann ein Gesetz was kein Fuß hat.
Wenn Bayerische Normal Angler auch zurücksetzen wie hier im AB immer wieder gesagt wird und die sagen ist nur Papier.........,wie will man da nun nen normalen Angler oder nen C&R'ler erkennen,es setzen ja beide zurück.

Wozu dann das Gesetz,wenn sich keiner dran hält und alle so machen wie immer.
Nur um C&R zu verbieten???

Ah ja past scho.


----------



## chris_walle (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Im Gegensatz zum Fisch aus dem Supermarkt ist der Fisch den ich selbst fange weidgerecht getötet worden.
Die Stinte, die ich bisher in diesem Jahr verzehrte, wurden alle betäubt und vorschriftsmäßig getötet.
Stinte vom Markt stammen aus Reusen und wurden mit Sicherheit nicht einzeln weidgerecht getötet. Stinte aus Reusen ersticken meist wenn sie nicht schon in der Reuse totgedrückt wurden.
Der auf Gewinn angewiesene Reusenfischer kann die garnicht weidgerecht versorgen, ich die selbst gefangenen schon.
Selbst gefangene Aale - wenige Stück per anno - werden individuell und schnell getötet, Stich durch Rückgrat, herausnehmen der Inneren nebst Herz und Kaudalherz. 
Der von PETA als Begründung angeführte kommerzielle Fischfang tötet anders... 
Da mein monatliches Nettoeinkommen deutlich unter 1000 Euro liegt, ist das Fischen für mich die einzige Möglichkeit mir ethisch vertretbar gefangenen und getöteten Fisch zu besorgen.
Die Preise auf dem Markt sind für mich fernab jeglicher Finanzierbarkeit.
Die Fischereirechte kosten mich knapp 100 Euro pro Jahr, das genutzte Material ist nicht das allerteuerste, aber es fängt.
Für das eingesetzte Geld bekäme ich evtl. 20 kg Fisch im Laden...
Soviel dazu, daß Angeln nichts mehr mit Nahrungsversorgung zu tun hätte... Nicht alle Menschen leben in Villenvierteln und lassen sich vom Chauffeur allabendlich in Sterneresataurants fahren...
Auch wenn ich den Fisch in erster Linie als "hm lecker, soll auf meinne Teller" sehe, so habe ich doch das Recht, ihn als Geschöpf im Geflecht der Natur zu erkennen und mit wengistens einem Rest an Würde zu behandeln.


----------



## DerJonsen (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



chris_walle schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Fisch aus dem Supermarkt ist der Fisch den ich selbst fange weidgerecht getötet worden.
> Die Stinte, die ich bisher in diesem Jahr verzehrte, wurden alle betäubt und vorschriftsmäßig getötet.
> Stinte vom Markt stammen aus Reusen und wurden mit Sicherheit nicht einzeln weidgerecht getötet. Stinte aus Reusen ersticken meist wenn sie nicht schon in der Reuse totgedrückt wurden.
> Der auf Gewinn angewiesene Reusenfischer kann die garnicht weidgerecht versorgen, ich die selbst gefangenen schon.
> ...



Deswegen müsstest du es trotzdem nicht tun, du könntest dich auch anders ernähren... aber ich würde uach keine 20-30 Euro für nen Kilo Hechtfilet ausgeben, obwohl das Angeln teilweise sogar teurer kommt gehe ich ihm lieber nachstellen und Hecht ist finde ich seeehr leckaaa...ausserdem mal ehrlich, der Jäger kommt in einem schon ein bisschen durch, etwas selbst gefangenes zu essen...besser als abgepackt aus dem Regal...#6

Leute nehmts mir nich übel aber das ganze Gerede führt zu gar nix...entweder man ist sich bewusst was man tut und bricht notfalls ein fragwürdiges Gesetz oder man knüppelt ab und lebt gesetzestreu...

es müsste sich mal einer Opfern, von mir aus auch gesponsert von irgendeinem Interessenverband und mal ein Urteil wegen C&R in Bayern durch alle Instanzen prügeln... so würde sich recht schnell ergeben ob es nun Hand und Fuß hat oder nicht...
am besten man lässt einen den Angelschein machen der nicht gerne ngelt, fängt mit ihm einen Fisch in Bayern, zeichnet das ganze auf und setzt ihn zurück und schon müsste der Traraa losgehen, viel mehr als seinen Angelschein wird er nich verlieren...

oder aber man müsste einen Volksentscheid für eine Gesetzesänderung anstreben... hmm ja genau was interessiert es den Michl Müller dass noch 20000 Unterschriften fehlen um Fische wieder zurückzusetzen... |bigeyes


----------



## gründler (11. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Es geht doch gar nicht um reines C&R im allgemein,das Knüppel gebot wiederspricht dem TSG,und das steht über allen Fischerreirechten.

Auch ein Kochtopfangler lebend in Bayern 30 Jahre Angler und kein C&R'ler kann vor Gericht landen weil er ein 8cm Barsch zurückgesetzt hat.

Die Begründung des Gesetzes beruht auf die unterbindung von C&R,aber in wirklichkeit sind alle gleich vor diesem Gesetz ohne Ausnahme.

Zum Vorschlag mit dem Anzeigen Filmen.....#6#6#6

Die letzten 2 Verfahren wegen zurücksetzen ergaben = Unschuldig in Sachen Tierqual.

lg|wavey:


----------



## schrauber78 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich habe zu wenig Zeit für lange Ansitze und gehe daher auch fast nur mit der Spinnrute los.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber fast alle Raubfische die ich dabei erwische sind knapp unter dem Mindestmaß, weshalb ich sie unverzüglich und schonend in die gleiche Gewässerstrecke zurücksetzen muss.



Sehr, sehr, sehr gutes Posting Franz. #6

So sieht es bei mir auch aus. Alles nur Kleinfisch oder der Fang glitscht mir beim lösen aus den Händen.


----------



## e.shikari (11. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr, sehr gutes Posting Franz. #6
> 
> So sieht es bei mir auch aus. Alles nur Kleinfisch oder der Fang glitscht mir beim lösen aus den Händen.



und da der franz zu 80% auch an den gewässern fischt, wie ich das auch tue ^^ naja :-D


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Ist bei dem Verein bei dem ich bin auch so denn nachdem alle anderen Raubfische ( Waller und Hecht ) aus dem Gewäser entvernt wurden gibts nur noch ein paar barsche und zander die in der Regel die 40 cm marke nicht überschreiten. Naja dafür hat der Verein noch nen echt guten sehr hoch gelegenen Forellenteich also ist mir das eh egal.

Cu Weisheitsgranate :q


----------



## bassking (12. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

Moin.

Man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man will ; die entscheidungsrelevante Aussage bleibt über allen Dingen stehen:

*Tierschutzgesetz steht über Abknüppelgesetz.

Weil : " Einem Wirbeltier nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Qual und Tod angetan werden darf "


*Der vernünftige Grund fehlt schon * bei fehlendem Aneignungswillen *seitens des Anglers ( den möchte ich nicht verwerten aus einem plausiblen Grund ) 

Der plausible Grund ist ggf. vor Gericht , subjektiv und möglichst auch objektiv zu belegen , damit der Vorwurf, es handele sich dabei um eine Schutzbehauptung, entkräftet wird und der Angler freigesprochen werden kann.

Bsp: Warum ich den großen Hecht zurückgesetzt habe? 

Subjektive Begründung : Hecht schmeckt mir nicht und war auch nicht mein Zielfisch ; der Hecht ist mir für den Eigenbedarf zu groß gewesen , etc.

Objektive Begründung : Der Fisch war überlebensfähig,
hat aufgrund seines Alters eine erhöhte Schadstoffkonzentration angereichert (Industriegew. , überdüngte Gew.) , ist wichtig für einen natürlichen Fortbestand und generell dem Ökosystem nicht abträglich.


Nochmal : Kein Richter ( meine Behauptung ) wird den Angler, der vernünftig argumentiert , schuldig sprechen.

*Die Gefahr besteht aber auf der Vereinsebene : 

Dort wird die Karte eingezogen und der Angler muß ggf. den Verein verlassen.

Das ist die Hauptsanktion, die es abzuwenden gilt - die Gefahr sehe ich nicht auf der gesetzlichen Ebene.

*Aber diese Vereins/verbandsinterne Drohung reicht ja schon für die Meisten, den Fisch immer mitzunehmen ... was zu immer kleineren Fangerfolgen führen wird - und das von thomas bereits vorangegangen befürchtete - Quasi -Angel"verbot" zur Folge haben könnte.

Mein Tip : Ganz schnell die Vereins-Verbandsspitze, die sich für dieses Tierschutz -widerrechtliche Abnüppelgebot einsetzt,

*überzeugen* - oder - bei entsprechender Beratungsresistenz - *absetzen *.

Bis dato wüsste ICH, was ich als bayerischer Angler mit meinen ungewollten Fängen machen würde.....

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## antonio (12. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man will ; die entscheidungsrelevante Aussage bleibt über allen Dingen stehen:
> 
> ...



das sind in bayern aber keine vereinsregelungen sondern ein § im fischereigesetz.

antonio


----------



## bassking (12. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*



antonio schrieb:


> das sind in bayern aber keine vereinsregelungen sondern ein § im fischereigesetz.
> 
> antonio



Moin.

Das Tierschutzgesetz ist m.M. nach aber auch dem bayerischen Fischereigesetz übergeordnet.

Begründung : *Bundesrecht *( Tierschutzg.) schlägt *Länderrecht* ( bayer.Fischereig.)

Bassking.


----------



## antonio (12. März 2011)

*AW: Vereins-Raubfisch-Fangbegrenzung*

richtig aber willst du dir den ganzen streß antun und es drauf ankommen lassen.
recht haben und recht bekommen sind meist zwei paar schuhe.

antonio


----------

